

The Trillion Dollar Lies I Keep Believing - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/08/the-trillion-dollar-lies/

======
debacle
I was ready do disregard this as long-winded blogspam, however the line:

> You wake up every morning with a clean slate. But within seconds your mind
> dresses you up in all the lies for the day.

Excepting the weak grammar, really hits home. When I wake up, I'm certain that
I wont be going to work today - it doesn't make logical sense.

By the time I get out of the shower, I'm frantic about all of the things I
need to do today.

